# Uber is NOT PAYING ALL YOUR TRIPS



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

So I have noticed that uber doesn't tell you right away how much your trip was every after trip. It gives you an error message, stating "don't worry, we'll calculate your trip later" so I rate customers and go right online, 5 hours later I check on my trips and earning for the night of Saturday 8pm to 1 am Sunday. And it's only showing me 3 trips when u have been doing trips after trips non-stop. So I emailed them with screen shots. Now it's 11 am the following day, they adjusted my Saturday night trip 8pm to 12 midnight and Sunday from 12 midnight to 1 am is showing that I only did 1 trip when I'm well aware I DID WAY MOTE THAN THAT AGTER MISNIGHT SURGE ON A SATURDAY NIGHT. I sent them another email and no response. UBER IS RIPPING YOU OFF WITH OUT YOUR KNOWLEDGE. Who else has had this problem?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

It doesn't sound like they're ripping anybody off until Monday rolls around and they run the weekly pay statements. I'd say you don't have an argument until then.

I understand that's probably frustrating though, if you have reasons for needing to know how much you'll be paid.


----------



## Tillthe_wheelfalloff (Jul 26, 2015)

I too had this problem all night Saturday but luckily I write down each time I pick up and drop in the iPhone that is for recording purposes.
I would email them each time I don't see my total. (sent about 25 emails last night. After each trips)
My totals matched up this morning!


----------



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

It happened to me as well during the last night run. The rides did not even show up on the trip history for at lease 3 hours, but after few hours it was there. Please give at least 8 hours before getting into panic button.

Cheers!


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

From other boards I've seen that last night Uber was having difficulties displaying all trip info for drivers. I would bet your issue was part of that, OP.


----------



## NativeAZuberX (Jul 23, 2015)

I had the same issue and it seems like my trips added up this morning. I just screenshoted the waybill and then the end of trip address and time, just in case.


----------



## OCGirl (Jul 27, 2015)

jay E said:


> So I have noticed that uber doesn't tell you right away how much your trip was every after trip. It gives you an error message, stating "don't worry, we'll calculate your trip later" so I rate customers and go right online, 5 hours later I check on my trips and earning for the night of Saturday 8pm to 1 am Sunday. And it's only showing me 3 trips when u have been doing trips after trips non-stop. So I emailed them with screen shots. Now it's 11 am the following day, they adjusted my Saturday night trip 8pm to 12 midnight and Sunday from 12 midnight to 1 am is showing that I only did 1 trip when I'm well aware I DID WAY MOTE THAN THAT AGTER MISNIGHT SURGE ON A SATURDAY NIGHT. I sent them another email and no response. UBER IS RIPPING YOU OFF WITH OUT YOUR KNOWLEDGE. Who else has had this problem?


I am new to Uber and so far very disappointed , driving my nice MB to the regular rate is not my idea of making money, and last night to top it off, I did not get paid for surge time, I already email them and have had no response, I was wondering if opting out of X and just doing Uberplus would be an option, since my car is a year too old and a class below the requirements for Uber Black, anybody have any insight as to where in OC I should go to get more of the Uber plus calls?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

So, jay E, have your trips shown up yet?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

jay E 
Do you even read the forums? This was discussed last night and many of us had this issue.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Everybody relax. This happens once in a while and they always get it reset. Nothing happened to your trips. Keep track of rides if you see the app acting up, it will be all fine in a day or so, write in if you seem to be missing anything.


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

Tillthe_wheelfalloff said:


> I too had this problem all night Saturday but luckily I write down each time I pick up and drop in the iPhone that is for recording purposes.
> I would email them each time I don't see my total. (sent about 25 emails last night. After each trips)
> My totals matched up this morning!


I will have to do the same thing from now on. I wish I knew better than to trust them completwly


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Everybody relax. This happens once in a while and they always get it reset. Nothing happened to your trips. Keep track of rides if you see the app acting up, it will be all fine in a day or so, write in if you seem to be missing anything.


It's now Monday, they adjusted SOME but I'm not paid for any of the other Surge trips I made after midnight they also purposely take long to respond so they don't pay me on Thursday. They're ripping drivers off on the down low


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

Nope, it has not properly adjusted and they already sent me how much my pay will be on Thursday, and IT IS COMPLETELY OFF. They also take two days to respond to a detailed message with screenshots. They don't know what to say.


renbutler said:


> So, jay E, have your trips shown up yet?


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

renbutler said:


> It doesn't sound like they're ripping anybody off until Monday rolls around and they run the weekly pay statements. I'd say you don't have an argument until then.
> 
> I understand that's probably frustrating though, if you have reasons for needing to know how much you'll be paid.


It is now Monday and I'm still not seeing some of my trips. Uber also takes two days to respond to this issue. They're are ripping off people they can rip off. From now on I will manually write all my trips. I don't trust their system anymore. It's built to make them money and steal from their drivers.


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

renbutler said:


> It doesn't sound like they're ripping anybody off until Monday rolls around and they run the weekly pay statements. I'd say you don't have an argument until then.
> 
> I understand that's probably frustrating though, if you have reasons for needing to know how much you'll be paid.


I like knowing that I am paid Accurately and that no time I spent working is for free. And now it's Monday I emailed them again for the 5th time and I'm still not seeing accurate adjustment. It's infuriating that in being paid on Thursday for less than what I actually worked for


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

uberOtt said:


> It happened to me as well during the last night run. The rides did not even show up on the trip history for at lease 3 hours, but after few hours it was there. Please give at least 8 hours before getting into panic button.
> 
> Cheers!


It's now monday and they told me Hiw much I'm being paid and I'm being paid for less than what I actually worked. Is it safe to panic now?! They adjusted my pay, but they didn't show accurate trips i made, I made more trips than what they're claiming I did. I feel ripped off!


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> jay E
> Do you even read the forums? This was discussed last night and many of us had this issue.


Your point? I am free to speak up and create my own thread right? Okay. I thought so.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

It will be fine. You are overreacting. You're going to give yourself a heart attack. I'm worried about your health.

What KGB7 and I, and others, are telling you is that this happens sometimes and they always post it correctly. It was a nationwide issue, I'm sure they have many responses to send, aside from actually fixing the problem, which is more important than responding to you right now. Just relax and if it's not posted tomorrow, go to your local office.


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm too young for that. Point is I got ripped off by uber. I worked over night for no pay and wasted gas and depreciated my car's value, dealt with drunk people and went home with -$0 money. If you're a person with bills I'm sure you'd be mad. I'm not a slave who works for free


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

You will be paid correctly and on time. That's one thing they are good at. You can choose to upset yourself over it, or you can use this opportunity to develop some patience and peacefulness in your life.

No matter how young you are now, an outlook like that will drive you into an early grave.


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

So you work for uber customer support? Because that's not what I just read that they sent me. They just told me I'm only getting paid for what they've properly adjusted and I just told them I DID MORE TRIPS than what they are claiming I did. I'm sure you understand English pretty well.

They told me to accept the fact that that's all they can pay me, whatever their system had already adjusted. And again in repeating myself, I DID MORE TRIPS than what they are claiming I did, but they are only paying me for what their system is showing. 

So unfortunately for a rookie like me who thought uber can be trusted, which Is the biggest mistake I've done here, I trusted that uber is always accurate and precise, turns out THEY LOOSE INFORMATION about trips you made. And when that happens, you're not paid. Because as a business, they have to "claim" accuracy. AND THEY ARE NOT. 

thanks to me "OVERREACTING" by posting here, I got a good advice from someone who is not pretending to be a driver, so I learned to write my trips manually because Uber can not be trusted, uber will rip you off as much as they can.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

1. Write in with the pickup and drop off locations, as well as the times if you still have them. Let them know the surge multiplier.

2. If the fares that are missing are particularly high, they may just need to be manually approved before appearing on your statement.


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

You sound like uber pays people to put in a good word for them. But when real feed back comes the planted "seeds" by uber comes in their defense. I'm telling you first hand THEY DIDNT PAY ME WHAT IM SUPPOSED TO GET PAID, and you're telling me to suck it up and tough luck. More like uber is happy to rip off drivers


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I can understand being upset if you have not been paid correctly.

I can understand being upset if Uber's technical glitches caused it.

I can understand being upset if they are slow to respond to your concerns.

However, it's not understandable to use the language accusing them of purposely trying to rip you off. As if they really think they can get away with something so blatantly illegal.

I've found that being a hothead about these things is often the WORST way to get a situation rectified.


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> It will be fine. You are overreacting. You're going to give yourself a heart attack. I'm worried about your health.
> 
> What KGB7 and I, and others, are telling you is that this happens sometimes and they always post it correctly. It was a nationwide issue, I'm sure they have many responses to send, aside from actually fixing the problem, which is more important than responding to you right now. Just relax and if it's not posted tomorrow, go to your local office.


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

renbutler said:


> I can understand being upset if you have not been paid correctly.
> 
> I can understand being upset if Uber's technical glitches caused it.
> 
> ...


Situation DID NOT GET RECTIFIED, so I essentially DID GET RIPPED OFF, THEREFORE I AM HOT HEADED


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Better keep a calmer tone with your CSR than what you're showing here.

It's frustrating, yes, but you're going to have to calmly and rationally prove your case for the trips you say are missing. 

Uber frustrates all of us from time to time. Avoid using all caps, and present the facts. Even if you have to present them several times.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> Better keep a calmer tone with your CSR than what you're showing here.
> 
> It's frustrating, yes, but you're going to have to calmly and rationally prove your case for the trips you say are missing.
> 
> Uber frustrates all of us from time to time. Avoid using all caps, and present the facts. Even if you have to present them several times.


Very much agreed. We just need the information. You don't have to convince us that you deserve it, so capslock rage isn't necessary. If the trip truly is nowhere to be found, not listed in tools, driver ops will have to manually add it on, most likely as a miscellaneous payment.


----------



## Mavrik (Dec 8, 2014)

Uber can definitely lose your trip history. It has happened to me. I was told by a CSR that it occurs once every 1 in 100,000 trips. I had a few trips in my history disappear and when they reappeared one was missing. Several before returned and the trips after also. They said wait 48 hrs. It never came back. I gave customer support the locations of pick up and drop off ( they asked for trip ID but since the trip never registered there wasn't one to give) and finally after 3 days they were able to find the trip and restore it. If I didn't keep track of this trip I never would have been paid for it. I would have lost $55 to Uber. Now I keep track of every trip I take and check my history once the day is over. TRUST is OVERRATED


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

jay E said:


> Situation DID NOT GET RECTIFIED, so I essentially DID GET RIPPED OFF, THEREFORE I AM HOT HEADED


No, you mean that it has not YET been rectified.

This just happened a couple days ago. Good grief.

It shouldn't happen, and I'd be bothered too. But I certainly wouldn't throw a tantrum about it.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Mavrik said:


> Uber can definitely lose your trip history. It has happened to me. I was told by a CSR that it occurs once every 1 in 100,000 trips. I had a few trips in my history disappear and when they reappeared one was missing. Several before returned and the trips after also. They said wait 48 hrs. It never came back. I gave customer support the locations of pick up and drop off ( they asked for trip ID but since the trip never registered there wasn't one to give) and finally after 3 days they were able to find the trip and restore it. If I didn't keep track of this trip I never would have been paid for it. I would have lost $55 to Uber. Now I keep track of every trip I take and check my history once the day is over. TRUST is OVERRATED


So, you DIDN'T have to get nasty about it, and you DIDN'T have to keep going on about how you were ripped off?

Interesting to hear...


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Mavrik said:


> Uber can definitely lose your trip history. It has happened to me. I was told by a CSR that it occurs once every 1 in 100,000 trips. I had a few trips in my history disappear and when they reappeared one was missing. Several before returned and the trips after also. They said wait 48 hrs. It never came back. I gave customer support the locations of pick up and drop off ( they asked for trip ID but since the trip never registered there wasn't one to give) and finally after 3 days they were able to find the trip and restore it. If I didn't keep track of this trip I never would have been paid for it. I would have lost $55 to Uber. Now I keep track of every trip I take and check my history once the day is over. TRUST is OVERRATED


I 100% support this. Having a detailed record of the trip helps you get the fare you deserve if something goes wrong. (Make sure to note surge multiplier if there is one. We'll tack that right on there.)

OP: It was a nationwide outage so there will be delays in getting everything fixed. This sort of thing has happened multiple times before and they work hard to get everyone their fares, it just takes a little time. It sucks but life's a ***** and glitchy technology only contributes to that.


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Very much agreed. We just need the information. You don't have to convince us that you deserve it, so capslock rage isn't necessary. If the trip truly is nowhere to be found, not listed in tools, driver ops will have to manually add it on, most likely as a miscellaneous payment.


LMFAO. all in caps lock. Such as paradox. Am I typing in fury or not? READERS CAN EXPRESS FREELY. Writer have better things to worry about. Such as the topic. Let's focus on the problem NOT PINPOINT OTHER NONSENSE MAKING UP ASSUMPTIONS. You guys are creating distraction from the fact that UBER IS RIPPING OF DRIVERS by not having a good system launched. I am done wasting my time. I SHARED MY EXPERIENCE. I got my advice. Up to people who reads this to RISK DRIVING FOR UBER AND GET RIPPED OF.


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> I 100% support this. Having a detailed record of the trip helps you get the fare you deserve if something goes wrong. (Make sure to note surge multiplier if there is one. We'll tack that right on there.)
> 
> OP: It was a nationwide outage so there will be delays in getting everything fixed. This sort of thing has happened multiple times before and they work hard to get everyone their fares, it just takes a little time. It sucks but life's a ***** and glitchy technology only contributes to that.


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SHARING THIS. Finally an actual valuable read. I will be making sure to manually track everything, as I see that I have to.


----------



## Mavrik (Dec 8, 2014)

renbutler said:


> So, you DIDN'T have to get nasty about it, and you DIDN'T have to keep going on about how you were ripped off?
> 
> Interesting to hear...[/QUOTE
> 
> I wasn't being nasty. I explained my experience clearly for anyone who might go through the same situation.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

That's what he is pointing out, you were civil and patient it got resolved. Hints for the OP.


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh well, looks like I'm one of the people who WAS NOT BORN to please you nor live by your standards. Lmao. You're not my dad


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> That's what he is pointing out, you were civil and patient it got resolved. Hints for the OP.


NOPE NOTHING GOT RESOLVED BECAUSE UBER WOULD WANT TO KEEP THEIR MONEY SO TOUGH LUCK FOR THE NEW DRIVERS. THEY ARE BOUND TO GET RIPPED OFF LIKE I DID


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> That's what he is pointing out, you were civil and patient it got resolved. Hints for the OP.


Yep, you nailed it.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

jay E said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SHARING THIS. Finally an actual valuable read. I will be making sure to manually track everything, as I see that I have to.


But don't you realize that the tone is 180-degrees different from yours? If you think it's valuable, take the advice in it. It will get fixed, so just back off and be patient.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

jay E said:


> NOPE NOTHING GOT RESOLVED BECAUSE UBER WOULD WANT TO KEEP THEIR MONEY SO TOUGH LUCK FOR THE NEW DRIVERS. THEY ARE BOUND TO GET RIPPED OFF LIKE I DID


Please quit. This is the absolute least of the things that can go wrong with Uber.
I can see you getting in a fight, getting arrested, and otherwise giving the rest of us a bad name. This job is not for someone who gets that upset that easily. Working with the public requires much more poise and maturity than you are demonstrating.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

jay E said:


> Nope, it has not properly adjusted and they already sent me how much my pay will be on Thursday, and IT IS COMPLETELY OFF. They also take two days to respond to a detailed message with screenshots. They don't know what to say.


these are network issues you will be paid, if they were intentionally ripping drivers off Uber would go out of business real quick they're not doing this intentionally I assure you


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

renbutler said:


> But don't you realize that the tone is 180-degrees different from yours? If you think it's valuable, take the advice in it. It will get fixed, so just back off and be patient.


Lmfao you act like a person have a choice? Uber can't be contacted, I don't sit all day writing emails every second. you guys are just being a bunch of weirdos going on a high level of assumption. You guys must be bored to carry on a conversation like this with a stranger. I entertained it because it's entertaining to see how far people would argue with someone they don't know for nI valuable reason but ego.


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Please quit. This is the absolute least of the things that can go wrong with Uber.
> I can see you getting in a fight, getting arrested, and otherwise giving the rest of us a bad name. This job is not for someone who gets that upset that easily. Working with the public requires much more poise and maturity than you are demonstrating.


Lmao you're the perfect case of a nutcrack. You sound like a crazy lunatic coming up with crazy stories in her head. Lmfao good one!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

jay E said:


> Lmfao you act like a person have a choice? Uber can't be contacted, I don't sit all day writing emails every second. you guys are just being a bunch of weirdos going on a high level of assumption. You guys must be bored to carry on a conversation like this with a stranger. I entertained it because it's entertaining to see how far people would argue with someone they don't know for nI valuable reason but ego.


Hey Pot, this is Kettle....

p.s.
Got to your local Uber office if you want to expedite the resolution


----------



## jay E (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi kettle, who's pot?! That is too much of an inconvenience.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

jay E said:


> Hi kettle, who's pot?! That is too much of an inconvenience.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_pot_calling_the_kettle_black

Too much of an inconvenience?? Do you want your money or not? No? Then why do you keep crying?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

jay E said:


> Hi kettle, who's pot?! That is too much of an inconvenience.


Sad but true. The fastest way to resolve an issue is to go to the office.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

jay E said:


> Lmfao you act like a person have a choice? Uber can't be contacted, I don't sit all day writing emails every second. you guys are just being a bunch of weirdos going on a high level of assumption. You guys must be bored to carry on a conversation like this with a stranger. I entertained it because it's entertaining to see how far people would argue with someone they don't know for nI valuable reason but ego.


Look, ********. Everyone on here who's responded was trying to help you. You want to be a whining little spoiled brat and call everybody names, fine. The only ego you're stroking right now is your own. So, you can go to the office hours at your local office, you can send several emails, or you can shut the **** up and learn from your mistake of not logging all of your trips. I really don't care which you decide.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

He's quiet now, it must have been corrected and he hopefully realizes how foolish his tirade was. Can't own up to it but anyway, hopefully he realizes.


----------



## WAuberfriendly (Jul 30, 2015)

I've been going round and round with Uber about trips I've not been paid for. First they want the trip ID (online system), and the exact time, address of pickup and drop off.

First, I go where the app/map tells me. To read the address, I have to go two screens deep. Secondly, I send in the request attached to the ride that has the information. Then each time they say I was paid properly. Several times the system hangs or disconnects. Each of these times the ride shows as maybe 3 seconds or doesn't show at all. When I tell them the location or time, they act dumb and say they don't have any information. If the system provides me with the name, pickup and drop off, and I do the ride, how is it they don't have that?

In addition, I'm driving about 75% of the time during Surge Pricing. The system shows 3.4, I pick someone up and drop them off. It's now 2.1 (10 minutes later). I get another ride. And so on. And yet none of these have surge pricing payments. They claim that Surge goes on and off. Yes, I know that, but it doesn't jump from 3.4 to zero and then to 2.1 in 10 minutes. And when I click on accept, it shows the surge rates.

This is theft, plain and simple. They are just keeping the extra money, and telling us to keep driving because of surge pricing.

Does anyone know how I can deal with this? I know I'm going to try to get an application to screen record the information. But I suspect they will not accept that information.

I've been driving for about 4 weeks. I have a 4.53 rating. I enjoy the drives and for the most part have had great riders. But theft by this company is wrong!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

At 4.53 you won't be driving long. For now, take a screen shot, you don't need a special app. Screenshot every ride as you accept it and at the completion.


----------

